# CAN Kabel Farben



## Chavare (24 August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe hier ein CAN Kabel und bin mir mit den Aderfarben nicht ganz sicher.

Gelb / Grün / Weiß / Braun

Gelb = CAN_L

Grün = CAN_H

Weiß = CAN_GND

Braun = CAN_VCC

Stimmt die Zuordnung?

Besten Dank und viele Grüße,
C.


----------



## Chavare (26 August 2010)

es gibt wohl keine Standards....


----------



## Chavare (26 August 2010)

es gibt wohl keine Standards


----------

